# April Acquisitions



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I just bought a Robert Talbott shirt at TJ Maxx for $40. It's a white point collar shirt with french cuffs. It's a bit odd but I couldn't say no for the price.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Busy lately:

1. burgundy Florsheim cap-toes
2. burgundy Florsheim tassel loafers (made in the USA)
3. LE overstock seersucker trousers
4. Breton Reds (can't wait till they arrive)
5. dirty bucks (thanks Georgia)


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I bought a new Aquascutum single-breasted raincoat during the Yoox sale...haven't received it yet, but I'm hoping it is well-made (and fits!).


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Ordered a pair of the Del Toro slippers. Couldn't pass them up at ~$160 (Thanks, Andy, for the special pricing). Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

Two pairs of M2 Bill's Khakis.

They are first experience with Bill's; I'm pleased thus far.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Polo 2-button linen sport coat, natural shoulders:


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

1. Polo Penny Loafers (thanks Jay (Georgia))
2. Altea chocolate neckties 
3. R Hanauer light blue bow with sailboats
4. 5 new grosgrain bands from Central


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I ordered a custom Leather Man Ltd. surcingle with my fraternity's name embroidered on it. Just got it today and am very pleased. I'll only be wearing it when I have my shirt untucked as I prefer some subtlety.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Well I'm going to have to send the Nobby Shop reds back. Nice pants but the fit is too trim!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I just received one of the B2 CC SportShirts. I saw it on Clearance and thought I would try it out. The fit is a little big, but comfortable. The fabric is nice and the quality is pretty good. It's clearly not as good as the shirt I took off to try it on, but ... it was a pleasant surprise and looked better than online or in the catalog. The stripes for the checks are actually khaki and burgundy. I had on my regular 'uniform' a b2 select pink ocbd and bills with merlot AE lexingtons and tried the shirt on after coming home. The stripes really picked up the color out of both the trousers and the shoes/belt really well and looked fantastic. I was shocked as I ordered the Tattersall too thinking it was the one I like better, but it is being sent back. The tattersall is washed out and not complementary to me at all even though it also has burgundy and khaki stripes in it. It's mostly white from 10 feet away. The fabric is very soft and somewhat light and thin. It looks like it will wrinkle quite a bit and certainly could not be worn without ironing as the heavier ocbds can with bills. It's got a center-pleat too. I wish I could get this b2 select for a reasonable price ... the buttons are nice (MoP). I also got 2 more ties and some v-neck t-shirts  It seems like I still won't get away from a pink or yellow ocbd much this year.


----------



## Philip12 (Aug 24, 2005)

Just ordered a pair of Alden LHS in cigar shell cordovan (Bootmaker edition from ShoeMart). Last available pair in 8.5 E. I really wanted a pair in ravello, but I think they look great in cigar too. The natural edge trimming looks great but IMHO is just suited for casual wear.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Excellent acquisition. You will not be sorry


----------



## farrago (Apr 27, 2006)

*Olive Mohair/Wool Sack*

Just took receipt of an incredibly soft check/windowpane and paired it with charcoal flannels. For the sake of comparison, I tried two combinations.









Pink Brooks OCBD with a deep red madder tie.









Blue pinpoint tab collar with a black madder tie.

I'm thinking that a French blue end-on-end would go nicely as well.

Apologies for the quality of the photos.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

beautiful jacket.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

farrago said:


> Just took receipt of an incredibly soft check/windowpane and paired it with charcoal flannels. For the sake of comparison, I tried two combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful jacket. For fun, try switching the pocket squares.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

For some reason I am interested in Nixon all of a sudden. Found this on my thrift route, with a nice piece of late '70s ephemera as a bookmark.

















Ebayed this. Now I have to learn how to use the collar pin I picked up at Press.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Brooks University Blazer*

Finally took delivery on my little sale catch yesterday; the family all love it, and, with me in the midst of what I hope will be a physical downsizing, I can wear it without feeling guilty should it need retailoring down the road--I was able to get it 25% off the clearance price. Between the Kennedy-era lapels and welt stitching on the edges and down the back, what's there not to love? I was also able to replace the buttons with bright goldish Golden Fleece items. I repeat: mrs hbs loves it--says it's the first honest jacket fit I've had in over ten years (or is it twenty?).

A great month, all! :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

hbs midwest said:


> Finally took delivery on my little sale catch yesterday; the family all love it, and, with me in the midst of what I hope will be a physical downsizing, I can wear it without feeling guilty should it need retailoring down the road--I was able to get it 25% off the clearance price. Between the Kennedy-era lapels and welt stitching on the edges and down the back, what's there not to love? I was also able to replace the buttons with bright goldish Golden Fleece items. I repeat: mrs hbs loves it--says it's the first honest jacket fit I've had in over ten years (or is it twenty?).
> 
> A great month, all! :icon_smile:


Congratulations!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Congrats!



Patrick06790 said:


> Ebayed this. Now I have to learn how to use the collar pin I picked up at Press.


You'll love it. It's a 'must have'.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Press Viyella-like.


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks, Mac!

Always enjoy your daily shell cordovan pictorials! 

hbs


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Got my Aquascutum raincoat yesterday...my first Yoox purchase. Gorgeous - made in England, perfect fit!


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

What is a "Yoox purchase"?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^A purchase from the Yoox website, I would assume. They sell overstock luxury brands similar to Bluefly.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Philip12 said:


> Just ordered a pair of Alden LHS in cigar shell cordovan (Bootmaker edition from ShoeMart). Last available pair in 8.5 E. I really wanted a pair in ravello, but I think they look great in cigar too. The natural edge trimming looks great but IMHO is just suited for casual wear.


Phillip, great choice in shoes. The color is nice and I especially like the lighter color sole. Similar to you, I feel the sole's color makes it a casual shoe. Enjoy!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Thrifted a beautiful shetland sweater, sort of rust-ish colored, from Bass Pro Shops of all places, for $1.98, and set of replacement leather buttons (that came with a tweed jacket attached) for $1.48.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ great hunting


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Bought a J Press ribbon belt in navy from a forum member on the AAAC Trad thrifting thread.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Patrick, Nixon Agonistes is a marvelous book. Really one of the best things I've read in the past couple of years.


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

I got two belts from Leatherman, LTD. One in a hunter green and red stripe, and another in a Columbia blue and navy diagonal stripe. I also picked up some Southern Tide polos and a Ghurka billfold.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

A bleeding madras shirt from Rugby and a new navy and red bow tie from the same.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Spring Court's. I'll report on them once they arrive (should be tomorrow or Friday).


----------



## RightInDC (Dec 5, 2007)

Orange stripe Borrelli sevenfold tie from FB for only $60! A great spring look.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*AE Hinsdale*

AE Hinsdale in British Tan. Comfy.


----------



## wlipman (Dec 25, 2004)

*petty and foolish as this may seem...*

There is simply nothing like a pair of Smartwool socks. They are soft, let your feet breathe, and are the most comfortable things ever. And, STP had a hell of sale going on last week:


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

spinlps said:


> AE Hinsdale in British Tan. Comfy.


Excellent. The black stitching and black-edged vamp are nice touches.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Thrifted two BB ties from the Scholar Shop in Webster Groves. Well worth the $8.

Hey, my first post!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Today - Brooks' 25% sale
two pairs of gabardines 
two more woven solid ties

I'm thinking about one of the Regent suits ... they still seem a little over-priced to me.


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

Today I got a blue OCBD and pink OCBD, both from Oxxford.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Helvetia said:


> Thrifted two BB ties from the Scholar Shop in Webster Groves. Well worth the $8.
> 
> Hey, my first post!


Let me tell you, the Scholar Shop really isn't worth stopping at. A little bird told me they're going to stop accepting anything from Brooks Brothers and start replacing it with high-fashion Italian items, so staying away is a good idea.

Again: stay away.

Welcome, by the way.

Anybody else surprised by the St. Louis contingency on the board?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thrifted Weejuns that had the soles falling off. Uppers were fine, though. Resoled by NuShoe.










And a boatload of bowties - the madras LEs from eBay, the two BBs from a forum member.










I've got enough bow ties now I could declare Bow Tie Month and wear nothing but.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ the shoes look good


----------



## Prepstyle (Jul 13, 2007)

double-breasted waistcoat, collarless-shirt and stiff collar from Pakeman. Getting ready for the wedding.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

SCORE! Years of doing the rounds of the thrift stores about three times a year finally paid off today. Normally I find one good sport coat per year, but today I snagged a Harris tweed sport coat, a large checked sport coat, a 6X1 blazer (brand new), and two double-breasted two-piece suits. The blazer is too big in the body and it may not be alterable enough, so we shall see; the checked coat needs only a small adjustment; happily, the two suits are absolutely perfect -- whoever passed on and left them behind must have been exactly my size. I've been wanting a nice suit for a while but just can't bring myself to pay a grand for something I would rarely wear...problem solved.

DD


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

From the BB Corp. Discount Event
This jacket https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=1305548&Parent_Id=217&default_color=Tan
Three Shirts - White Point Collar, Blue Glen Plaid Point Collar, Blue Check OCBD
Two Ties - Lime Green Rep and Brown With Light Blue Flowers


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

wnh said:


> Let me tell you, the Scholar Shop really isn't worth stopping at. A little bird told me they're going to stop accepting anything from Brooks Brothers and start replacing it with high-fashion Italian items, so staying away is a good idea.
> 
> Again: stay away.
> 
> ...


 That euro trash will keep me from darking their doorway ever again. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

*Shopping at Loehmann's*

I picked up a pair of Persol 0649 today. I think they were $69.

If you are looking for sunglasses, and you have a Loehmann's near to you, then it's worth a look.

Today I saw approx 12 pairs of Persols in various models all for $69; heaps of Ray Bans (alas no Wayfarers) for $49, as well as a bunch of other brands such as Revo.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Ordered a JG Glover (any comments on this brand?) wax cotton jacket from STP today. The price was right, and I didn't want to get another Barbour. BTW, all the ones on STP are made in Eastern Europe/Indonesia. No more made in UK Beauforts?
Also got 2 BB OCBDs and a RH Hanaheur bow tie, all from the thrift exchange.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

I have done some serious damage this month, despite the latest consumer confidence numbers in the news:

Alden Chukka in # 8 shell and had lug soles put on
Alden Saddle in #8 shell
Alden 986 in Cigar shell...still will take years to reach Mac's league---if ever at the rate shell is available.


JAB navy cashmere topcoat (at that price I don't mind if it takes a beating in a few years)
Couple of pairs of Bills as replacements

5 yards of 17 oz Loro Piana cashmere sitting in my closet waiting to be made into an Ulster at the end of the Summer.


Wife stopped speaking to me when the coat came. To make matters worse, she refuses to shop anywhere but Marshall's and TJ's


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ Very nice additions to your shell wardrobe. Did you have commando sole put in your Chukkas?


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

^ I always read you with a rough voice. Fun post. What's an ulster?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> ^ I always read you with a rough voice. Fun post. What's an ulster?


a heavy overcoat. Good for new england winters. Do post picture of the final product


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen.

I am lucky enough to live a short drive from Shoe Mart. They regularly have Alden blems that they do not advertise, so with the Chukkas I thought I would give this a try. It is often a small blemish on the shell that prompts the rejection, and in my case, if buffed out. It dropped the price point to about $350, so I used the savings to put the commando sole on. I don't walk in the muck much, just a few blocks from garage to office, so I am hoping this will be my winter boot solution. These are comfy, and I have a thick ankle and calf and usually do badly with most boots.

Mac is spot on with the Ulster. It is very similar to a polo coat, but with a very different collar:

A really nice example of an Ulster is here (from a Fedora Lounge member):










Mac, I would really love to add a LHS and a chukka in whiskey, but I understand that Alden has availability issues of such perfect shell, and doesn't do much by way of special requests any more. Most stores do not even list color choices other than #8 and black. Any suggestions on the best vendor to approach, or other strategy? A long wait is something I have come to expect, and in a 9E, I do not have much luck on ebay.

Thanks again.

Still a bit chilly in my house this morning, and I am not talking about air temperature. I stayed up late doing a little consulting work, so I am hoping to take the position that I am supporting my "habit" with revenue outside of my regular job. But, I am not overly hopeful by any stretch. I did even more damage earlier this year with some purchases from Aero leather. My wife thinks I have a horsehide fetish.


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

I Took advantage of BB Corporate

I picked up three dress shirts and this Glen Plaid Seersucker Short


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

babycatcher said:


> Thanks gentlemen.
> 
> I am lucky enough to live a short drive from Shoe Mart. They regularly have Alden blems that they do not advertise, so with the Chukkas I thought I would give this a try. It is often a small blemish on the shell that prompts the rejection, and in my case, if buffed out. It dropped the price point to about $350, so I used the savings to put the commando sole on. I don't walk in the muck much, just a few blocks from garage to office, so I am hoping this will be my winter boot solution. These are comfy, and I have a thick ankle and calf and usually do badly with most boots.
> 
> ...


The gentleman wearing the coat is a good friend who is also a member of this forum. The best method to get whiskey shell is to buy Alden Shoe Company. Otherwise, I have no suggestions. The consolation prize is that you are able to obtain burgundy and black shell within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Great looking coat.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

^ Indeed it is!

Hmmm, not quite looking for a second career at Alden just yet. But, if I ever venture to make them an offer, I would guess that there would be no shortage of forum members willing to make an investment in return for VIP access.

Or--as my avatar might say " I am going to make them an offer they cannot refuse." :idea:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

hbecklin said:


> No more made in UK Beauforts?


I believe that Barbour has now stopped outsourcing to eastern Europe, and has brought their production back to the UK. :aportnoy:


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

*AE MacNeil's*


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Northeastern said:


>


Wunderbar.


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

*dumb luck*

I really lucked out this month, I snagged a seersucker, 2 button (sack), 3/8 lined jacket for $225 
NO NOT AVAILABLE IN SUIT;
https://www.taffysmenswear.com/images/product_pics/Picture 045.jpg
Unless-you have two-weeks to wait- naturally, I bought it as a suit (275).
I then called Jim at the New Haven J.Onward-Press and replaced my olive green wool gab suit - as well as a navy blazer sack, 3 button sack with patch breast and flap pockets. The suit is a 120's but it is made by Southwick- not as sturdy as the fabric on the one I bought in '99, but what is? The blazer is no longer being made and appears to be '05 stock.
These rare finds make up for the fact that brooks took 3 weeks to get my unlined lhs in- which had numerous imperfections and I did not take delivery (they refused to allow me my Phi Alpha Delta corporate (yes I am actually a member) discount with the 25 percent off) because they refused to sell "imperfect stock".

From I'm gonna git you suckka;
Cheryl: Well, after you left, he started getting into drugs and stuff. Things got really bad when he... Jack Spade: Well, what? Cheryl, come on! Cheryl: He started wearing gold chains, Jack. Jack Spade: Oh, God, no!


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

The new gf is now finding out that not only do I typically dress well, I enjoy shopping. She fully encouraged these purchases yesterday, all on sale/clearance.

First up, a little color from J Crew:



Next, the 65% off steal from Macy's. Patch madras from Polo:




(Mind you, I'm not going to wear it all together. That would be too much for even Squire. I think....)


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

^Great looking belt and shorts. I'd compliment you on the polo shirt, but I'm far too jealous that you have the appropriate figure to make a J.Crew polo look good. They turn me from a stylish but beer bellied young man into something between Homer Simpson and Santa Claus on vacation.

Excellent purchases.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

*Grosgrain Ribbon Watch*

Just got back from the mailbox and saw that my Grosgrain Ribbon Watch from Orvis has arrived. I can't wait to strap it on. The watch ribbon bands are high quality, nice thick strap and the buckle is heavy duty.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Just ordered a pair of Persol 2762S, Havana Frame, Polar Brown Lenses. Love the Persols.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

smujd said:


> Just ordered a pair of Persol 2762S, Havana Frame, Polar Brown Lenses. Love the Persols.


Verrry Nice!


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

AE Denton (Chili)
AE Shelton (Burgandy/Black)
AE McClain (Bourbon/Bone)


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Alden Perf Tip Bal Oxford Calfskin in Burgundy


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

My first package of 5 watch straps from Central Watch showed up yesterday. I've been anxiously waiting for them since I picked up a Timex last week to wear with them. Only got 2 of the gold clasps, thats' good right?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^Relax. It's a watch strap.

The bigger question is what do you do with them when they get grubby? I have two approaches - do nothing, and put the straps in the buttoned back pocket of a pair of chinos when I wash them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Patrick06790 said:


> The bigger question is what do you do with them when they get grubby? I have two approaches - do nothing, and put the straps in the buttoned back pocket of a pair of chinos when I wash them.


I like your second solution. My one and only grosgrain strap needs to be cleaned up some. I had thought of just letting it soak overnight in soapy water then rinsing it out under the faucet. Your approach is more direct. Would you call that a Trad Lingerie Bag? :biggrin2:

I was going to buy a couple of straps during the big BB corporate event this weekend and slick forgot to do it. Of course, that means I missed out on something like $2 of savings, but still, it's the principle.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> ^Relax. It's a watch strap.
> 
> The bigger question is what do you do with them when they get grubby? I have two approaches - do nothing, and put the straps in the buttoned back pocket of a pair of chinos when I wash them.


Oh I'm happy with them and don't mind the gold (though I do like the silver a little more).


----------



## scn (Sep 5, 2007)

Patrick06790 said:


> ^Relax. It's a watch strap.
> 
> The bigger question is what do you do with them when they get grubby? I have two approaches - do nothing, and put the straps in the buttoned back pocket of a pair of chinos when I wash them.


I've saved old toothbrushes (now electric toothbrush heads) and use a little Woolite or hand soap to scrub them. Works well, especially the electric toothbrush.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know why, but I'd never considered actually trying to clean my grosgrain straps. The one I wear most often is navy w/ white stripes (Central #1), but the stripes on the bottom are more of a tan color. Apparently they pick up dirt where I rest my wrists to type. And all this time I thought I'd have to resort to just buying a couple more. I don't know why the idea cleaning them created such an _A-ha!_ moment for me -- it's not like I don't clean other stuff.

Anyway.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Anderson & Sheppard tie, the silk has a very dry hand, almost like a fine linen. My sources confirm that it was made by Holliday & Brown.



















Incotex lightweight cords with single forward pleats.

$10 total for both.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

TweedyDon said:


> I believe that Barbour has now stopped outsourcing to eastern Europe, and has brought their production back to the UK. :aportnoy:


Darn, might have looked into Barbour, then. How recent is this development, though? My 2007-2008 Andover Shop catalogue has country/place of origin for almost everything, but for the Barbour there says nothing to that effect.

The J.G. Glover (Peregrine Clothing) coat is very nice, however. My Made in eastern Europe Barbour didn't hold a candle to my made in England hand-me-down, so when it was time for another I decided to try the Glover. It's not as hardware embellished as either Barbour, but I don't really need that amount of hardware. The hardware on the Glover seems of higher quality.

The Glover fabric is great, made by British Millerain. I really found it interesting to learn about all the wax fabric they make. Mine is a lighter weight wax cotton.

The photo

Final verdict: Glover on STP for ~$100 > Barbour for $365. 
Highly reccomended.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ole Hickory said:


> I really lucked out this month, I snagged a seersucker, 2 button (sack), 3/8 lined jacket for $225
> NO NOT AVAILABLE IN SUIT;
> https://www.taffysmenswear.com/images/product_pics/Picture 045.jpg
> Unless-you have two-weeks to wait- naturally, I bought it as a suit (275).


How did you get teh jacket as a suit? I see they have a suit at $275, but it looks different than the Hardwick jacket.


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

Green3 said:


> How did you get teh jacket as a suit? I see they have a suit at $275, but it looks different than the Hardwick jacket.


I called and spoke with Jack- they only stock the sportjacket.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

*trad ties*

happened upon a load of striped and emblematic ties.
held on to these.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Avid readers of my posts will recall I sent back to the factory a pair of Alden 666 loafers which had several cosmetic features. They sent a replacement pair this week which are absolutely perfect. Unfortunately, fit is no better so I will be moving them on. Possibly the worst fitting and least comfortable shoes I have ever bought!

DD


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Would they give you credit?


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

AlanC said:


> ^A purchase from the Yoox website, I would assume. They sell overstock luxury brands similar to Bluefly.


Is there big savings to be had from buying through this mob?

Mychael


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Picked up from an op-shop.
Fletcher Jones made Harris Tweed jacket in brown Herringbone.
Very nice, very heavy cable knit woolen jumper from "Robert Mackie of Scotland"


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

*April Aquisitions*

Chambray Sportcoat in blue from Brooks Brothers; Sand sea island cotton trousers from Majer (great trad house by the way); blue horizontal stripe socks from Brooks Brothers, Country Club tie Tennis Raquets motif from Brooks Brothers in coral; Blue striped button down shirt from Brooks Brothers; Linen/cotton multi tone crew neck from Maus/Hoffman; black Tassle loafers by Alden from Brooks Brothers. Also getting ready to order spring/summer weight jacket by Barbour from Orvis.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Knits from the thrift this morning, buck apiece.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh man.

Knit ties are one of the things I want to add to my wardrobe, but I just haven;t done the dirty deed yet and gotten them. Something makes me hesitate.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Preu Pummel said:


> Oh man.
> 
> Knit ties are one of the things I want to add to my wardrobe, but I just haven;t done the dirty deed yet and gotten them. Something makes me hesitate.


Last summer my cousin was in town for another cousin's wedding. The cleaners fouled up his jacket so the task of outfitting him fell to me, and when I suggested a kelly green knit tie as being understated yet festive he recoiled in horror.

"Not...the sock tie!"

Seems that the inmates at his prep school, forced by regulation to wear jackets and ties to meals, chapel and other communal events, invariably opted for a navy knit available for cheap at the men's store in town. The grubbier it got, the better.

And cousin Dan steadfastly refuses to wear a sock tie ever again.

As a public school grad, I find his apprehension amusing.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Lucky find. I will not express any jealousy induced names.

arrived from Kent Wang:


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Last summer my cousin was in town for another cousin's wedding. The cleaners fouled up his jacket so the task of outfitting him fell to me, and when I suggested a kelly green knit tie as being understated yet festive he recoiled in horror.
> 
> "Not...the sock tie!"
> 
> ...


Yup, the old "sock tie" moniker. Which was followed closely by the taunt, "Did your grandmother knit that for you?"

Knit ties are great, but I think they were so popular in the 80s that they sadly became associated with Alex P. Keaton type characters. I will admit that I still hesitate in wearing one. Seeing you guys pull it off well has me thinking about reacquiring one.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

Patrick, I love the ties. I could use a few more knit ties myself.

One of my coworkers commented on a burgundy one I wore to work, asking me if I had cut up a carpet. Thankfully the female contingent in the office scolded HIM for his narrow minded quip.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Thrift Ties*

More thrifty ties...










L - R: BB wool Challis, BB Repp, Argyle & Sutherland by Mister Guy (local shop), PRL, Saks 5th Ave, Redwood & Ross.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice sweep, spin.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> ^Nice sweep, spin.


Thanks. Someone must have unloaded a nice collection... I left a ton behind.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

spinlps said:


> Thanks. Someone must have unloaded a nice collection... I left a ton behind.


From another St Louis area dude ... Where may I ask:icon_smile:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Helvetia said:


> From another St Louis area dude ... Where may I ask:icon_smile:


No kidding -- I'll be there this weekend. Competition?


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

All new this month, the tie and square are new today.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Northeastern said:


> All new this month, the tie and square are new today.


Sharp, super sharp. One of my favorite looks in a long time. What are the details on that jacket? Keep it up NE.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Northeastern said:


> All new this month, the tie and square are new today.


darn! when did you become a dandy, NE?


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm not sure when I became such a dandy Tilt, but I don't mind it.
Duck, the jacket is "Regent" fit, 40% Silk, 35% linen, 25% wool. I picked it up during the Corporate Shopping event. It's darted, but the shoulders are minimally padded, and the Regent fit is surprisingly generous. I think it's half canvassed but I'm not positive on that.

I highly recommend the coat, I tried on just about every spring sportcoat the Boston BB had, and this one was the last and the best for me.

Details here:
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=1305548&Parent_Id=217&default_color=Tan


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Northeastern said:


> I'm not sure when I became such a dandy Tilt, but I don't mind it. (....)


As long as you keep posting pictures like this I shall not mind it in the least. 

That is just a splendid outfit. The bowtie works so well as an adornment to the jacket and shirt its just perfect. But adding that pocket square is what makes it all dandy. Really well done if I dont' say so myself!

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

NE-
I like that look. Keep it up!


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

$5.99 NWOT on ebay. BB.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

RANDOLPH AVIATORS!!!!

Man I am so happy with these! The classic, All-American gold frame with green lenses. The sizing was a little strange - I'm kind of a big guy yet a medium fit me perfectly. But these are definitely one of my best purchases ever, and a total bargain at $71.

Edit: sorry for the all caps but I really like sunglasses.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Helvetia said:


> From another St Louis area dude ... Where may I ask:icon_smile:





wnh said:


> No kidding -- I'll be there this weekend. Competition?


The name escapes me. Its just South of the UMSL campus. I'll look it up and post.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*This month's non-Repp / less Tradly ties...*










Here's a crappy phone pic of ties from the same haul.

Left to Right: Harvey LTD "Real Ancient Madder", Gieves & Hawkes, Paisley Talbot for Tartan Corner, Wool Tartan Talbot for Tartan Corner, Talbot for Nordstrom, The Heritage Shop made in the UK.

Any other STL forumites remember the Tartan Corner? I used to love going there in my teens: in house OCBD's, Pendleton woolens, etc...

The name of the shop is Value Village on Natural Bridge.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

spinlps said:


> Here's a crappy phone pic of ties from the same haul.
> 
> Left to Right: Harvey LTD "Real Ancient Madder", Gieves & Hawkes, Paisley Talbot for Tartan Corner, Wool Tartan Talbot for Tartan Corner, Talbot for Nordstrom, The Heritage Shop made in the UK.
> 
> ...


I remember this place...used to drive by there every day on my way to work when they were rebuiling I-170 at I-270. Pre-thrifting days. I'll have to get by there sometime.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

A few recent (April) acquisitions of note:

Quoddy Boats w/ Camp Sole (just ordered)
JAB Patch Madras Shorts
J. Press Surcingle Belt (Navy)
J. Press Ribbon Belt (Navy w/ Burgundy Stripe)
J. Press Emblematic Nautical Flags Tie

javascript: showCloseup();


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

F.A. MacCluer madras shirt from Eljo's, long sleeve. they have several patterns in all sizes. grab them while you can.


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

spinlps said:


> Any other STL forumites remember the Tartan Corner? I used to love going there in my teens: in house OCBD's, Pendleton woolens, etc...
> 
> The name of the shop is Value Village on Natural Bridge.


Been by there plenty of times back in my UM-St. Louis days! Who knew they had such nice classic ties? Good find


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Ordered some of R. Hanauer's bows from their specials page. I got the

Red and Yellow Wimslows
as well as the
Blue Southwold Plaid bow.


----------



## Ole Hickory (Jan 12, 2008)

Took a leisurely drive this morn up the hill to Mount Eagle, TN. There is a little shop by the interstate that stocks traditional and outdoor clothing at a discount. I picked up 3 pair of Berle shorts; pink seersucker, patchwork (red, navy, and green seersucker), and navy madras. The beauty; would have paid full retail instead of 75 for all three.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

browning806 said:


> I Took advantage of BB Corporate
> 
> I picked up three dress shirts and this Glen Plaid Seersucker Short


Nice shoes, are they Adidas?



JohnnyVegas said:


> The new gf is now finding out that not only do I typically dress well, I enjoy shopping. She fully encouraged these purchases yesterday, all on sale/clearance.
> 
> First up, a little color from J Crew:


Wow, I really like that polo shirt


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I just bought a green Brooks blazer that appears to be the weird uncle of my navy hopsack.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

BB Pink OCBD

I was wrong about the BB pink - it looks good.


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

Been a big month for me.

My first pair of Bills Khakis. They're M2 twills and being cuffed right now.

Paul fredrick purchase (Spring clearance prices and free shipping)
-Navy cotton/silk argyle sweater
-Silver/Navy guard stripe tie
-Yellow/Navy guard stripe tie

Allen Edmonds Byron in Black: $200 @ DSW

Medium gray chalk stripe Gold Trumpeter HSM suit: $160 @ Nordstrom Rack


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

So, I have one lingering April MTM acquisition that isn't going to ship until May.

Q: Do I start May with a clear conscience, err clean slate? Is this accrual or cash?

:devil:

I found a pair of shoes on sale, but I think I can hold out two more days ...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

ksinc said:


> So, I have one lingering April MTM acquisition that isn't going to ship until May.
> 
> Q: Do I start May with a clear conscience, err clean slate? Is this accrual or cash?
> 
> ...


cash bases


----------



## browning806 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Nice shoes, are they Adidas?
> 
> Wow, I really like that polo shirt


I don't know, you'll have to ask the Brooks Brothers Model! :icon_smile:


----------



## RTW (Jan 7, 2006)

Ordered three pairs of Bills 8.5 oz. twills and two pairs of Bills poplins last week. Ordered two pairs of Randolph Aviator sunglasses today in small and medium sizes. Will keep the best-fitting pair and return the other.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Picked this up at Gap for $12. Not strictly trad, but LS and the fabric is much less refined than most madras, which I think makes for a nice casual look. It is part linen.

Prepared for allegations of AmJack


----------



## CharlieV (Mar 25, 2007)

Expensive month.

1. Pair of of Alden plaintoe bluchers cigar shell from Shoemart. Factory 
seconds, but would not know it. Minor flaw on welt inside of shoe and 
not noticeable. Paid $369.,a no brainer.
2. Mercer ocbd white. First Mercer and really like the softness of the 
collar.
3. BB plain front seersucker pants.
4. BB ocbd classic red u/stripe.
5. Two pair Hagger plain front khakis for $15.00 each at foactory store.
My favorite khakis for just knocking around. Hold up better than any 
other so called value khaki that I have owned.

Charlie V.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*More ties...*

The Thrift Tie Haul continues...










Left to Right: Gieves & Hawkes, PRL, Boyd's Ancient Madder, Boyd's Argyle & Sutherland Highlanders, JAB, BB


----------



## bandofoutsiders (Jul 26, 2007)

My madras kick continues this month. Two jackets, both 3/2 sacks, both authentic bleeding India Madras from the 1960s.









On the fabric tag of the 2nd jacket it says 'guaranteed to bleed'


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

bandofoutsiders said:


> On the fabric tag of the 2nd jacket it says 'guaranteed to bleed'


Great jacket. Excellent colors.


----------

